# post work out nutrition --- how long is too long to wait?



## Skib (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not big on shakes post work out... I'd rather just have a solid meal... problem is by the time I get home from the gym and make something an hour or so has gone by... is this too long to wait?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

30 mins or so would be the max i would wait.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Eat pootang within one hour or workout for horomonal benefits found only in a clean womans vagina.


----------



## newbie meathead (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree a solid meal is better then a shake any day. Try taking a meal with you to the gym and leave it in a cooler while you train and eat it after.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 14, 2014)

Depends on when and what you ate before you worked out.  If you are in a fasted state I would drink protein and carbs after your workout.   If you ate a pretty medium or slow absorbing meal an hour and a half before you work out.  You are fine.

Also depends on how hard you train that day.  If you crushed it and depleted glycogen levels with cardio or endurance training, drink something for better recovery.

Other than that.  The post workout window is a myth propagated by the supplement industry.  

You don't grow 30 minutes after your workout.   You grow at night while you are sleeping.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 14, 2014)

Maybe make a little food ahead of time! Then you just have to heat it up when you get home   hard boiled eggs keep well and are fast..


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 14, 2014)

Eat a fucking sandwich at the gym for christ sake.  I mean this isn't rocket science.  What the fuck do you think they did in the 60's and 70's?

Something light with carbs and protein.  Bread and lean meat.   It's a no brainer.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Depends on when and what you ate before you worked out.  If you are in a fasted state I would drink protein and carbs after your workout.   If you ate a pretty medium or slow absorbing meal an hour and a half before you work out.  You are fine.
> 
> Also depends on how hard you train that day.  If you crushed it and depleted glycogen levels with cardio or endurance training, drink something for better recovery.
> 
> ...



What if you can't sleep because the Tren is F'g with your head?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 15, 2014)

You'll have to settle for that shallow weird sweaty anxious sleep called trensomnia.

I would say you grow over the next 3 days as you eat and your body repairs anyway.  Sleeping is optimal but hey.  Tren is Tren.

Is Skib even geared?


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 23, 2014)

Doesn't matter as long as you eat within 36 hours.


----------



## jagstd (Sep 23, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Eat a fucking sandwich at the gym for christ sake.  I mean this isn't rocket science.  What the fuck do you think they did in the 60's and 70's?
> 
> Something light with carbs and protein.  Bread and lean meat.   It's a no brainer.




^^^ This!^^^  If you can't eat within an hour of your workout, bring it with or... protein shake as soon as you finish lifting, get home eat.


----------



## flex365 (Sep 27, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Doesn't matter as long as you eat within 36 hours.


that's just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol, good Lord.


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 27, 2014)

flex365 said:


> that's just fucking ridiculous.


What's fucking ridiculous is a supplement mark that is clueless.


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

Holy... Just eat ASAP after working out and keep a good diet.. 
The gainzzz will come.


----------



## zerofvcks (Oct 9, 2014)

I ditched the post-workout shake quite awhile ago and just make sure to get a meal with lean meat (usually some sort of steak) and some white rice in within an hour.

I think people overcomplicate this a lot. Like others have said... just eat as soon as you can after your workout. I honestly don't think that eating in 30 minutes versus 60 minutes is going to be the make or break of your gains.


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 26, 2014)

The one hour so called anabolic window is a myth. Supplement companies use it to make you think you need their products. You could wait 2, 12 or more hours (up to 36) and your gains wouldn't change.


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 26, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Doesn't matter as long as you eat within 36 hours.



Disagree. You telling me that not eating for 3 days will give the same results as having a well laid out diet?  I don't think so


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 27, 2014)

You missed the point.
I was talking about the real "anabolic window."


----------



## Frustratez (Oct 27, 2014)

pop tarts.. come on its a no brainer


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 27, 2014)

i have not had a protien shake in years.i stopped and look a lot better i am the only person that dont walk around with one of those damn shaker cups.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> You missed the point.
> I was talking about the real "anabolic window."



LOL me and you never agree on nutrition stuff.  Ray is correct IMHO depends on what you ate before a work out and on a daily basis.....  but the 36 hours goes along with nothing I have read. 



BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have not had a protien shake in years.i stopped and look a lot better i am the only person that dont walk around with one of those damn shaker cups.



I use my daughters 16oz Tupperware cup with Disney fairy's on it and a purple flip top lid..... Love that cup.


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 27, 2014)

your over thinking it. your concerned about 30 min's? dont be


----------



## dagambd (Oct 27, 2014)

Raysd, its sammich not sandwich! :duh:


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

As soon as I get home from the gym takes less than 30 mins.


----------

